# Welcher Hersteller hat die erste Freilaufrolle gemacht?



## Keto1000 (9. November 2021)

Ich würde gerne wissen welcher Hersteller die erste Freilaufrolle gemacht hat und welches Model das war.

Ich vermute es war Shimano mit der Baitrunner.

Aber ich finde nichts genaueres. 

Vl. kann mir jemand von euch weiter helfen.

lg.


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. November 2021)

Laut Eigenwerbung der Firma Cormoran haben sie die erste Freilaufrolle der Welt gehabt. Das Modell hieß Rotary und muss Mitte der 1980 Jahre auf dem Markt gekommen sein. Habe zwar die Originalen Risszeichnungen davon, aber ein genaues Datum steht leider nicht drauf.


----------



## Thomas. (10. November 2021)

100 Punkte von mir Kento, die erste frage im Forum und dann sofort die frage aller fragen, was war zuerst da Huhn oder Ei,  und dann auch noch richtig gestellt, die nach einer Freilaufrolle und nicht nach einer Baitrunner, den, den Namen (Zusatz) hat sich Shimano nach meinen Recherchen schon 1987 schützen lassen.

wie Hecht schon schrieb, war es wohl die Firma Cormoran die mit der Rotary(grauenvolles Teil war meine erste) die erste Freilaufrolle auf dem Markt brachte, allerdings keine Klassische Freiläufer wie heute üblich, da musste man zum ab(aus)schalten des Freilaufes noch manuell mit der Hand betätigen, also nix Kurbel drehen und klack aus wie üblich.   
wer dann aber die erste richtige" Freiläufer(Kurbel drehen und klack) auf dem Markt brachte, darüber streiten sich die Geister und keiner weiß es so wirklich richtig, entweder war es Shimano mit der Baitrunner(US) oder Silstar mit der Baitfeeder (RXB,GXB?), Letztendlich fast egal, da Shimano mit der BR(und andere) von damals bis heute wohl die meisten (und meiner Meinung nach auch die besten) Freiläufer verhökert hat.









langsam wird es zeit das die Firma Shimano mal an mich herantritt und mir eine Thunnus CI4 1200 kostenlos überreicht für die viel kostenlose Werbung die ich hier im Forum für sie mache


----------



## Floma (10. November 2021)

Der deutsche Wikipedia-Eintrag zum Freilauf ist eine Katastrophe. Nicht eine Quellenangabe und somit bspw. unbelegte Mutmaßungen zum Nutzerverhalten. Beleglos wird dort auch die Baitrunner US genannt, allerdings auch nicht explizit als die erste. Einen englischen Artikel gibt es gar nicht (Free Spool?). Im Fishing Reel Artikel finden sich zur Freilaufrolle auch keine nennenswerten Ausführungen.


----------



## Thomas. (10. November 2021)

bei(von)Shimano weiß man das die BR ursprünglich für das Deadbaiting in Australien entwickelt worden ist(sein soll) von der Silstar weiß ich leider nix, wieso weshalb warum wann,
das einzige was man eventuell nachvollziehen kann (ich nicht) ist wann die jenigen Rolle in der BRD das erste mal in den Katalogen in Erscheinung traten? bzw. Angeboten wurden, eiszeit kann dazu vielleicht was sagen?


----------



## Bilch (10. November 2021)

Floma schrieb:


> Der deutsche Wikipedia-Eintrag zum Freilauf ist eine Katastrophe. Nicht eine Quellenangabe und somit bspw. unbelegte Mutmaßungen zum Nutzerverhalten. Beleglos wird dort auch die Baitrunner US genannt, allerdings auch nicht explizit als die erste. Einen englischen Artikel gibt es gar nicht (Free Spool?). Im Fishing Reel Artikel finden sich zur Freilaufrolle auch keine nennenswerten Ausführungen.


Es heißt "free spool" oder "free spin", vielleicht gibt es auch andere Begriffe, konnte aber auch nichts finden.
Vielleicht kann jemand, der in englischen Foren unterwegs ist (Bimmelrudi, Dübel) was herausfinden


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. November 2021)

Cormoran 1984/85, 
Shimano 1987,
Silstar 1989/90 ( Daten für Deutschland)


----------



## eiszeit (10. November 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> bei(von)Shimano weiß man das die BR ursprünglich für das Deadbaiting in Australien entwickelt worden ist(sein soll) von der Silstar weiß ich leider nix, wieso weshalb warum wann,
> das einzige was man eventuell nachvollziehen kann (ich nicht) ist wann die jenigen Rolle in der BRD das erste mal in den Katalogen in Erscheinung traten? bzw. Angeboten wurden, eiszeit kann dazu vielleicht was sagen?


Katalog wird schwierig sein. Ich finde die Shimano TSS erstmals im Januar 1986 und zwar nur die größen 3500 und 4500.


----------



## eiszeit (10. November 2021)

Aber noch kurz zum Freilaufsystem.
Den Begriff "Rolle mit Freilaufsystem" kam m. E. erstmals 1984 von Cormoran mit den vier Rotary Serien auf.
Da konnte man -die vorher für den Drill eingestellte Bremskraft (Seitenbremse)- komplett aufheben. Die Rute
war mit geschlosenem Bügel bereit. Kam der Biss musste man manuell den Freilauf aufheben und man
konnte den Anhieb setzen.
1986 wurden die Cormoran Rotary`s noch mit dem El-Bas System ergänzt. Das war eine optische und akustische
anzeige des Bisses. Da leg ich noch ein Bild vom Bissanzeiger bei, die Rotary als Rolle dürfte ja jeder kennen.





Ich möchte daher den Begriff "Freilaufrolle/vollständige Aufhebung der eingestellten Bremskraft" fast Cormoran zuordnen, man musste halt den Freilauf per Hand
-und nicht wie bei Shimano per Kurbelumdrehung automatisch- schalten. 
Der automatische Freilauf ist Shimano, mit der Triton Sea Spin (TSS) bezogen auf Deutschland zuzuordnen.

Silstar kam dann erst später (ca. 1989/90) mit der RXB und GXB, wobei das "B" am Schluß Baitfeeder bedeutet. Also jeder hat da ein wenig
seine eigene Namensgebung.


----------



## Keto1000 (10. November 2021)

Ihr seid der Wahnsinn. Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Ich hab schon gesehen hier bin ich wirklich bei den Profis gelandet.

Mit meinem jungen 30 Jahren  muss ich sagen kenne ich keine von den gehandelten Rollen.

Für mich heißt das jetzt wenn ich die ersten Modelle haben will bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Cormoran Rotary, Silstar Baitfeeder und einer Shimano Triton Sea Spin.

Shimano TSS schaut ähnlich aus wie meine Baitrunner 6500 die ich schon Zuhause habe.

Ich hätte noch eine Frage aber die handelt nicht um Freilaufrolle sondern um Rollen mit Heckbremsen. Ich glaub ihr könnt euch schon vorstellen welche Frage das ist 

Soll ich die Frage hier stellen oder soll ich ein neues Thema erstellen....


----------



## Michael.S (10. November 2021)

Gab es da nicht noch einen kleineren Bißanzeiger an der Rotary ? , ich habe den gar nicht so groß in Erinnerung , war aber auch das erste was an meiner Rotary kaputt war


----------



## Minimax (10. November 2021)

Keto1000 schrieb:


> Ihr seid der Wahnsinn. Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Ich hab schon gesehen hier bin ich wirklich bei den Profis gelandet.
> 
> Mit meinem jungen 30 Jahren  muss ich sagen kenne ich keine von den gehandelten Rollen.
> 
> ...


Ja, Wahnsinn was unsere Tacklehistoriker immer wieder raushauen, find ich immer spannend zu lesen.
Ich bin schon sehr neugierig auf die HeckbremsenFrage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ruhig neues Thema aufmachen, dann verwässert solche interessanten Threads nicht und sind auch in Zukunft für andere nützlich


----------



## Thomas. (10. November 2021)

Keto1000 schrieb:


> Shimano TSS schaut ähnlich aus wie meine Baitrunner 6500 die ich schon Zuhause habe.


alles eine Mama, damals gab es noch einige mit anderen Namen, waren aber im Prinzip die gleichen mit ein paar anderen Bauteilen wahrscheinlich (wie heute US und OC) oder mit Zusatz Leckerlis wie die Triton Plus, oder andere Namen für andere Länder


----------

